# Where is the best place for STD tests?



## j_andrews

Can anyone recommend the best place to get a full STD check up and likely costs - as i am pretty sure they are not covered by health insurance.

thanks!


----------



## flossie

j_andrews said:


> Can anyone recommend the best place to get a full STD check up and likely costs - as i am pretty sure they are not covered by health insurance.
> 
> thanks!


Are you married? If not, you are then opening yourself up to a myriad of potential problems? Especially if you're a woman.


----------



## j_andrews

*respone*



flossie said:


> Are you married? If not, you are then opening yourself up to a myriad of potential problems? Especially if you're a woman.



that's especially useful, thank you for the insightful response.


----------



## Pasanada

j_andrews said:


> that's especially useful, thank you for the insightful response.


Andrews, Flossie WAS being helpful.


----------



## flossie

Pasanada said:


> Andrews, Flossie WAS being helpful.


Goes to show how naive I am. I thought his response was genuine.

Okay, then. As there are no STD clinics here, maybe you can take a gamble and go to a GP. But I'd steer clear of the government hospitals if I were you. Personally, I think ALL countries should have a place to go to get checked for STD's but as this is a country where premarital sex is ILLEGAL, I guess it would be sending mixed messages if they did.


----------



## Pasanada

I read the response to be sarcastic, Flossie. Maybe I'm the naive one.......


----------



## flossie

Maybe he/she will come on and declare the winner?


----------



## Pasanada

Sorry, laughing my head off here!!! LOL


----------



## j_andrews

Pasanada said:


> Sorry, laughing my head off here!!! LOL


Full points to you passanda, the first response was sarcastic, however mr helpful almost redeemed himself with his second answer which was semi helpful - i.e. no clinics in Dubai. Where he fell down was stating in BIG CAPITALS that sex was illegal before marriage - best lock me (and about 500,000 people up). If I wanted to be preached to I would go to church.


It's interesting to note that if any potential infections happened outwith the UAE this would not be illegal, so is treatment for any of these in the UAE illegal?


----------



## Pasanada

Hi Andrews,

You asked if there were STD Clinics in Dubai, Flossie gave you a truthful answer. I really cannot see why you needed to respond in such a negative fashion from someone who was actually helping you.

Enough said on the matter.


----------



## j_andrews

Pasanada said:


> Hi Andrews,
> 
> You asked if there were STD Clinics in Dubai, Flossie gave you a truthful answer. I really cannot see why you needed to respond in such a negative fashion from someone who was actually helping you.
> 
> Enough said on the matter.


Thanks mother, why didn't he say that the first time?


----------



## Pasanada

Please do not insult me with your sarcasm. You have been given the answer you were seeking, now lets leave this be.


----------



## j_andrews

Pasanada said:


> Please do not insult me with your sarcasm. You have been given the answer you were seeking, now lets leave this be.


handbags at dawn


----------



## Pasanada

As a newbie to this site, you may not be aware that you can complain if you feel unhappy about other posters. Instead of trying to antognise me, report me to the Moderators.

I've asked you twice to drop the sarcasm but you insist on continuing to argue.


----------

